# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أحاديث لاتصح عن رمضان

## همام2006

1- ((أتاكم رمضان، شهر بركة، يغشاكم الله فيه، فينزل الرحمة، ويحطُّ الخطايا ويستجيب فيه الدُّعاء، وينظر الله تعالى إلى تنافسكم فيه، ويباهي بكم ملائكته، فأروا الله من أنفسكم خيرًا، فإنَّ الشَّقي من حرم فيه رحمة الله عزَّ وجلَّ)).

2- ((اتَّقوا شهر رمضان، فإنَّ الحسنات تضاعف فيه، وكذلك السَّيئات)).

3- ((إذا كان أوَّل ليلةٍ من رمضان، فتحت أبواب السَّماء، فلا يغلق منها باب؛ حتى يكون آخر ليلةٍ من رمضان، وليس عبد مؤمن يصلي في ليلة فيها، إلَّا كتب الله له ألفًا وخمسمائة حسنة بكل سجدة، وبني له بيتًا في الجنَّة من ياقوتةٍ حمراء، لها ستون ألف بابٍ، لكل منها قصر من ذهبٍ موشحٍ بياقوتةٍ حمراء، فإذا صام أول يوم من رمضان، غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه، إلى ذلك اليوم من شهر رمضان، واستغفر له كل يومٍ سبعون ألف ملكٍ، من صلاة الغداة، إلى أن توارى بالحجاب، وكان له بكل سجدة يسجدها في شهر رمضان بليل أو نهار، شجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها خمسمائة عامٍ)).

4- ((إذا كان أوَّل ليلةٍ من شهر رمضان, نظر الله إلى خلقه الصُّيَّام, وإذا نظر الله إلى عبد لم يعذبه. وفيه: فإذا كان ليلة النصف. فإذا كان ليلة خمسةٍ وعشرين)).

5- ((أفضل الصَّوم بعد رمضان شعبان؛ لتعظيم رمضان، وأفضل الصَّدقة صدقةٌ في رمضان)).

6- ((ألا أخبركم بأفضل الملائكة، جبريل عليه السَّلام، وأفضل النَّبيِّين آدم، وأفضل الأيام يوم الجمعة، وأفضل الشُّهور شهر رمضان، وأفضل اللَّيالي ليلة القدر، و أفضل النِّساء مريم بنت عمران)).

7- ((اللهمَّ بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان، وبلغنا رمضان)). 

8- ((إن َّالله ، ليس بتارك أحدًا من المسلمين صبيحة أوَّل يومٍ من شهر رمضان؛ إلَّا غفر له)).

9- ((إنَّ الله تعالى تصدق بفطر رمضان، على مريض أمَّتي ومسافرها)).

10- ((أنَّ النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال في قضاء رمضان: إن شاء فرَّق، وإن شاء تابع)).

11- ((إنَّ شهر رمضان شهر أمَّتي؛ يمرض مريضهم فيعودونه، فإذا صام مسلم لم يكذب، ولم يغتب، وفطره طيب، سعى إلى العتمات محافظًا على فرائضه؛ خرج من ذنوبه كما تخرج الحية من سلخها)).

12- ((إنَّ لله  في كل ليلة من رمضان عند الإفطار، ألف ألف عتيق من النَّار)).

13- ((إنَّ لله عزَّ وجلَّ في كلِّ ليلةٍ من رمضان ستمائة ألف عتيقٍ من النَّار، فإذا كان آخر ليلةٍ أعتق الله بعدد (كلِّ) من مضى)).

14- ((أنَّ ناسًا من الصحابة كانوا في المسجد، فسمعوا كلامًا من السَّماء، ورأوا نورًا من السَّماء، وبابًا من السَّماء، وذلك في شهر رمضان، فأخبروا رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم بما رأوا، فزعموا أنَّ رسول الله قال: أمَّا النُّور فنور رب العزة تعالى؛ وأمَّا الباب فباب السَّماء، والكلام كلام الأنبياء، فكل شهر رمضان على هذا الحال، ولكن هذه ليلة كشف غطاؤها)).

15- ((انبسطوا في النَّفقة في شهر رمضان؛ فإنَّ النَّفقة فيه كالنَّفقة في سبيل الله)).

16- ((إنَّما سمي رمضان، لأنَّه يرمض الذُّنوب)).

17- ((ذاكر الله في رمضان مغفور له، وسائل الله فيه لا يخيب)).

18- ((رجب شهر الله، وشعبان شهري، ورمضان شهر أمَّتي)).

19- ((رمضان بالمدينة خيرٌ من رمضان فيما سواه)).

20- ((رمضان بمكة أفضل من ألف رمضان بغير مكة)).

21- ((سبحان الله ماذا تستقبلون، وماذا يستقبل بكم؟ قالها ثلاثًا، فقال عمر: يا رسول الله ! وحيٌ نزل، أو عدوٌ حضر؟ قال: لا، ولكنَّ الله يغفر في أوَّل ليلةٍ من رمضان لكل أهل هذه القبلة، قال: وفي ناحية القوم رجل يهز رأسه يقول: بخٍ بخٍ! فقال له النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: كأنَّك ضاق صدرك ممَّا سمعت؟ قال: لا والله يا رسول الله ولكن ذكرت المنافقين، فقال النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: إنَّ المنافق كافرٌ، وليس لكافرٍ في ذا شيء)).

22- ((شعبان شهري، ورمضان شهر الله)).

23- ((شهر رمضان أوَّله رحمةٌ، وأوسطه مغفرةٌ، وآخره عتقٌ من النَّار)).

24- ((شهر رمضان شهر الله، وشهر شعبان شهري، شعبان المطهر، ورمضان المكفر)).

25- ((شهر رمضان شهر أمَّتي , فمن عظم شهر رمضان , وعظم حرمته ولم ينتهكه , وصام نهاره وقام ليله وحفظ جوارحه, خرج من رمضان وليس عليه ذنب يطلبه الله به)).

26- ((شهر رمضان شهر أمَّتي، ترمض فيه ذنوبهم، فإذا صامه عبدٌ مسلمٌ، ولم يكذب، ولم يغتب، وفطره طيبٌ؛ خرج من ذنوبه كما تخرج الحية من سلخها)).

27- ((شهر رمضان معلق بين السَّماء والأرض، ولا يُرفع إلى الله إلا بزكاة الفطر)).

28- ((عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري  قال: دخلتُ على رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وآله وسلَّم: في آخر جمعة من شهر رمضان، فلما بَصُر بي قال لي: يا جابر هذه آخر جمعة من شهر رمضان فودِّعه وقل: اللهمَّ لا تجعله آخر العهد من صيامنا إيَّاه، فإن جعلته فاجعلني مرحومًا ولا تجعلني محرومًا. فإنَّه من قال ذلك ظفر بإحدى الحُسنيين، إمَّا ببلوغ شهر رمضان، وإمَّا بغفران الله ورحمته)).

29- ((فضل الجمعة في رمضان، كفضل رمضان على الشُّهور)).

30- ((فضل شهر رجب على الشُّهور، كفضل القرآن على سائر الكلام، وفضل شهر شعبان على الشُّهور، كفضلي على سائر الأنبياء، وفضل شهر رمضان كفضل الله على سائر العباد)).

31- ((في شهر رمضان، من تقرب فيه بخصلة من خصال الخير، كان كمن أدَّى فريضةً فيما سواه، ومن أدَّى فريضةً فيه، كان كمن أدَّى سبعين فريضةً في غيره)).

32- ((قيل: يا رسول الله, أي الصَّوم أفضل بعد رمضان؟ فقال: صوم شعبان لتعظيم رمضان)).

33- ((كان يصلي في رمضان عشرين ركعة، والوتر)).

34- ((لا تقولوا رمضان فإنَّ رمضان اسم من أسماء الله, ولكن قولوا شهر رمضان)).

35- ((لرباط يومٍ في سبيل الله من وراء عورة المسلمين محتسبًا من غير شهر رمضان، أعظم أجرًا من عبادة مائة سنة، صيامها، وقيامها. ورباط يومٍ في سبيل الله من وراء عورات المسلمين محتسبًا من شهر رمضان، أفضل عند الله وأعظم أجرًا - أراه قال-: أفضل من عبادة ألفي سنة، صيامها، وقيامها، فإن ردَّه الله إلى أهله سالماً؛ لم تكتب عليه سيئة ألف سنة، وتكتب له الحسنات، ويجرى له أجر الرباط إلى يوم القيامة)).

36- ((لو يعلم العباد ما في رمضان؛ لتمنَّت أمَّتي أن يكون رمضان السَّنة كلها، إنَّ الجنَّة لتتزين لرمضان من رأس الحول إلى الحول ……إلخ)).

37- ((من أدرك شهر رمضان بمكة فصامه، وقام منه ما تيسر؛ كتب الله له مائة ألف شهر رمضان فيما سواه، وكتب له بكل يومٍ عتق رقبةٍ، وبكل ليلةٍ عتق رقبةٍ، وكان يوم حملان فرس في سبيل الله، وفي كلِّ يومٍ حسنة، وفي كلِّ ليلةٍ حسنة)).

38- ((من أصابه جهد في رمضان فلم يفطر، فمات دخل النَّار)).

39- ((من اعتكف عشرًا في رمضان،كان كحجتين وعمرتين)).

40- ((من أفطر في رمضان؛ فعليه ما على المظاهر)).

41- ((من أفطر يومًا من رمضان من غير رخصةٍ، ولا عذرٍ، كان عليه أن يصوم ثلاثين يومًا، ومن أفطر يومين كان عليه ستين، ومن أفطر ثلاثة أيام ٍكان عليه تسعين يوما)).

42- ((من أفطر يومًا من رمضان من غير عذرٍ فعليه صوم شهر)).

43- ((من أفطر يومًا من شهر رمضان في الحضر فليهد بدنةً، فإن لم يجد فليطعم ثلاثين صاعًا من تمر للمساكين)).

44- ((من رابط يوما في شهر رمضان، كان خيرًا من عبادة ستمائة سنةٍ، وستمائة ألف حجٍ، وستمائة ألف عمرةٍ)).

45- ((من صام رمضان، و ستًا من شوال، و الأربعاء و الخميس، دخل الجنَّة)).

46- ((من صام رمضان، وأتبعه ستًا من شوال؛ خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمُّه)).

47- ((من صام رمضان، وكف عن الغيبة، والنَّميمة، والكذب، والخوض في الباطل، وأمسك لسانه إلَّا عن ذكر الله – تعالى – وكفَّ سمعه، وبصره، وجميع جوارحه عن محارم الله – تعالى – وعن أذى المسلمين، كان له من القربى عند الله، أن تمس ركبته ركبة إبراهيم الخليل، عليه الصَّلاة والسَّلام)).

48- ((من صلَّى في آخر جمعةٍ من رمضان الخمس الصلوات المفروضة في اليوم والليلة، قضت عنه ما أخل به من صلاة سنته)).

49- ((من فاتته فرائض ولم يعلم عددها؛ فليصلِّ أربع ركعاتٍ أوَّل جمعةٍ في شعبان، فإن لم يتيسر له ففي أولِّ جمعةٍ من رمضان)).

50- ((من فطَّر صائمًا في رمضان من كسبٍ حلالٍ؛ صلَّت عليه الملائكة أيَّام رمضان كلها، وصافحه جبريل عليه السَّلام ليلة القدر، ومن يصافحه جبريل ؛ يكثر دموعه ويرق قلبه)).

51- ((من قضى صلاةً من الفرائض في آخر جمعةٍ من شهر رمضان، كان ذلك جابرًا لكلِّ صلاةٍ فاتت في عمره إلى سبعين سنةٍ)).

52- ((من كان عليه صوم من رمضان؛ فليسرده ولا يقطعه)).

53- ((من كان عليه في رمضان شيءٌ، فأدركه رمضان، فلم يقضه؛ لم يقبل منه، وإن صلَّى تطوعًا وعليه مكتوبةٌ؛ لم تقبل منه)).

54- ((من وافق موته عند انقضاء رمضان، دخل الجنَّة، ومن وافق موته عند انقضاء عرفة، دخل الجنَّة، ومن وافق موته عند انقضاء صدقةٍ، دخل الجنَّة)).

55- ((نسخ الأضحى كل ذبحٍ، وصوم رمضان كل صومٍ)).

56- ((والَّذي بعثني بالحقِّ نبيًا: إنَّ جبريل أخبرني عن إسرافيل عن الله عزَّ وجلَّ: أنَّ من صلَّى ليلة الفطر مائة ركعةٍ, يقرأ في كلِّ ركعةٍ الحمد لله مرةً, وقل هو الله أحدٌ عشر مراتٍ, ويقول في ركوعه وسجوده عشر مراتٍ: سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر. فإذا فرغ من صلاته استغفر مائة مرةٍ, ثمَّ يسجد, ثمَّ يقول: يا حيُّ يا قيُّوم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام, يا رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما, يا أرحم الرَّاحمين, يا إله الأولين والآخرين, اغفر لي ذنوبي, وتقبل صومي وصلاتي, والَّذي بعثني بالحقِّ لا يرفع رأسه من السُّجود, حتى يغفر الله له ويتقبل منه شهر رمضان)).

57- ((يا حميراء لا تقولي رمضان فإنَّه اسم من أسماء الله تعالى، ولكن قولي شهر رمضان، فإنَّ رمضان أرمض فيه ذنوب عباده فغفرها، قالت عائشة: فقلت: يا رسول الله شوال؟ فقال شوال شالت لهم ذنوبهم فذهبت)).

58- ((أعطيت أمَّتي في رمضان خمس خصالٍ لم تعطها أمَّة قبلهم: خلوف فم الصَّائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك, وتستغفر لهم الملائكة حتى يفطروا, ويزين الله كل يوم جنَّته ثمَّ يقول: يوشك عبادي الصالحون أن يلقوا عنهم المؤونة والأذى, ويصيروا إليك, ويُصفَّد فيه مردة الشياطين فلا يخلصون إلى ما كانوا يخلصون في غيره, ويغفر لهم آخر ليلةٍ. قيل: يا رسول الله, أهي ليلة القدر قال: لا, ولكن العامل إنَّما يوفى أجره إذا قضى عمله)).
-----------
** أصل المادة مأخوذ من الموسوعة الحديثية وأحاديث منتشرة على الإنترنت ، وهي مابين أحاديث موضوعة ومكذوبة ومنكرة وضعيفة.*



المصدر: http://www.tafsir.net/vb/tafsir32570/#ixzz2144gES5N

----------


## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

